# Liphook Golf Club, Hampshire



## Smiffy (Oct 13, 2016)

I have had the pleasure of playing this superb course twice over the past week or so, the 1st time I visited was with the Mariners Golf Society last Wednesday, the 2nd playing in the clubs Seniors Open on Monday of this week.
I had only played the course once before, about 3 or 4 years ago with Richart and Gordon (drive4show) and couldn't remember and awful lot about it, so the Mariners event, coming 5 days before the Open, couldn't have been better timed.
If you haven't played this course before, I can highly recommend it.
It doesn't look too long on the card, but length isn't everything, and some clever bunkering, _*masses*_ of heather, treelined fairways and some awkward dog legs make this as "plotters" course rather than a "bombers".
The course was in stunning condition, fairways beautifully defined and greens that were super quick. Most probably the best course for presentation that I have played, certainly within the last few years.
The course starts, unusually, with a par 3, but this is no pushover at just over 200 yards from the white tees. Playing it on Wednesday with the Mariners (from the yellows) I hit a 4 iron, scuffing it a little and coming up slightly short. During the Open on Monday, which was played off the back tees and into a stiffish breeze, I had to take a Driver (admittedly choked down a little) as the 3 wood would have ballooned a bit into the wind.
This is followed by a long par 4 with a sloping right to left fairway, but with thick (and I do mean _*thick!*_) heather all the way up the right hand side you can't be too greedy to try and avoid your drive inevitably rolling down to the left hand side.
A really nice, short par 3 follows, again over the ever present heather and littered with bunkers.
Another tough par 4 after that, with a long carry (from the back tee at least, especially into the wind) over heather again. You then cross one of the two or three roads that bisect the course to a par 5, which offers a little respite.
The course continues to wind it's way through the heather and trees, and is an absolute delight to play.
A nice mix of shorter par 4's (where the premium is on accuracy rather than distance) and a good selection of varying length par 3's.
Like I said earlier, the course was in absolutely stunning condition, fairways well defined and with a good covering of grass and some of them were as good as some greens I have played off in the past. It seemed a shame to take a divot out of them!
Special mention must go to the bunkers. I have never played a course where the sand was as good, or so consistent. I went in a few greenside ones, and had no difficulty in playing really good bunker shots, with my playing partners actually commenting on how good my bunker play was. I can only put this down to the quality of the sand, because my bunker play is normally a little erratic to say the least!
The greens were really quick, and true. If you saw a line, it was there. And whilst firm to walk on, they were very receptive.
I played terribly on the Wednesday society meet, embarrassingly so. Had an attack of the "unmentionables" on the par 3's which I never recovered from. I put it down to the fact that we were playing from the yellows and some of them were strange (to me) distances where I was left doubting my club selection.
As I say, we played off the whites on Monday where they were playing their true length, so I played them a lot better.
Didn't do too badly on Monday, my group started at the 10th, and I was reasonably happy with my 15 point total after 9. Picked up 2 points at the 1st but then I found the heather on the 2nd with a horrendous tee shot. In my efforts to extricate the ball from a very deep lie I felt my back "go" and really struggled for the next three holes, posting 3 consecutive "blobs". I could hardly bend down to line up a putt, or pick my ball up...so my challenge for honours was effectively over. I rallied well on the closing 5 holes, picking up another 12 points to finish on a 29 point total, coming 22nd out of the 77 entrants. The winner (who was an 8 handicapper playing in my threeball) "only" scored 35 so it shows just how difficult the course was playing, despite it's apparent lack of length.
If it hadn't been for those 3 blobs I could have found myself in the frame, as 32 points won 6th prize.
Never mind, there's always next year. I will be entering again as soon as the entry form becomes available.
As I say, a lovely, lovely course. If you get the chance to play it, grab it with both hands. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 13, 2016)

Good write up matey. Is the back ok for H4H


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 13, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Good write up matey. Is the back ok for H4H
		
Click to expand...

I haven't got my name down for H4H Martin, as I'm keeping a "weather eye" open. I will sign up for it nearer the time if the forecast looks good.
If it's raining (as it was last year) there is little point in me playing as I cannot see a bloody thing as a glasses wearer.
I'm not fussed about winning it, I'd just like to enjoy it and feel it was "worthwhile" playing.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 13, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			I haven't got my name down for H4H Martin, as I'm keeping a "weather eye" open. I will sign up for it nearer the time if the forecast looks good.
If it's raining (as it was last year) there is little point in me playing as I cannot see a bloody thing as a glasses wearer.
I'm not fussed about winning it, I'd just like to enjoy it and feel it was "worthwhile" playing.
		
Click to expand...

I can get that. Hopefully it'll be decent weather and you can get along


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 13, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I can get that. Hopefully it'll be decent weather and you can get along
		
Click to expand...

I am hoping so as I'd really like to be there.


----------



## Robobum (Oct 13, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			I have had the pleasure of playing this superb course twice over the past week or so, the 1st time I visited was with the Mariners Golf Society last Wednesday, the 2nd playing in the clubs Seniors Open on Monday of this week.
I had only played the course once before, about 3 or 4 years ago with Richart and Gordon (drive4show) and couldn't remember and awful lot about it, so the Mariners event, coming 5 days before the Open, couldn't have been better timed.
If you haven't played this course before, I can highly recommend it.
It doesn't look too long on the card, but length isn't everything, and some clever bunkering, _*masses*_ of heather, treelined fairways and some awkward dog legs make this as "plotters" course rather than a "bombers".
The course was in stunning condition, fairways beautifully defined and greens that were super quick. Most probably the best course for presentation that I have played, certainly within the last few years.
The course starts, unusually, with a par 3, but this is no pushover at just over 200 yards from the white tees. Playing it on Wednesday with the Mariners (from the yellows) I hit a 4 iron, scuffing it a little and coming up slightly short. During the Open on Monday, which was played off the back tees and into a stiffish breeze, I had to take a Driver (admittedly choked down a little) as the 3 wood would have ballooned a bit into the wind.
This is followed by a long par 4 with a sloping right to left fairway, but with thick (and I do mean _*thick!*_) heather all the way up the right hand side you can't be too greedy to try and avoid your drive inevitably rolling down to the left hand side.
A really nice, short par 3 follows, again over the ever present heather and littered with bunkers.
Another tough par 4 after that, with a long carry (from the back tee at least, especially into the wind) over heather again. You then cross one of the two or three roads that bisect the course to a par 5, which offers a little respite.
The course continues to wind it's way through the heather and trees, and is an absolute delight to play.
A nice mix of shorter par 4's (where the premium is on accuracy rather than distance) and a good selection of varying length par 3's.
Like I said earlier, the course was in absolutely stunning condition, fairways well defined and with a good covering of grass and some of them were as good as some greens I have played off in the past. It seemed a shame to take a divot out of them!
Special mention must go to the bunkers. I have never played a course where the sand was as good, or so consistent. I went in a few greenside ones, and had no difficulty in playing really good bunker shots, with my playing partners actually commenting on how good my bunker play was. I can only put this down to the quality of the sand, because my bunker play is normally a little erratic to say the least!
The greens were really quick, and true. If you saw a line, it was there. And whilst firm to walk on, they were very receptive.
I played terribly on the Wednesday society meet, embarrassingly so. Had an attack of the "unmentionables" on the par 3's which I never recovered from. I put it down to the fact that we were playing from the yellows and some of them were strange (to me) distances where I was left doubting my club selection.
As I say, we played off the whites on Monday where they were playing their true length, so I played them a lot better.
Didn't do too badly on Monday, my group started at the 10th, and I was reasonably happy with my 15 point total after 9. Picked up 2 points at the 1st but then I found the heather on the 2nd with a horrendous tee shot. In my efforts to extricate the ball from a very deep lie I felt my back "go" and really struggled for the next three holes, posting 3 consecutive "blobs". I could hardly bend down to line up a putt, or pick my ball up...so my challenge for honours was effectively over. I rallied well on the closing 5 holes, picking up another 12 points to finish on a 29 point total, coming 22nd out of the 77 entrants. The winner (who was an 8 handicapper playing in my threeball) "only" scored 35 so it shows just how difficult the course was playing, despite it's apparent lack of length.
If it hadn't been for those 3 blobs I could have found myself in the frame, as 32 points won 6th prize.
Never mind, there's always next year. I will be entering again as soon as the entry form becomes available.
As I say, a lovely, lovely course. If you get the chance to play it, grab it with both hands. You won't be disappointed.
		
Click to expand...

Just to emphasise your point mate........ The Pearson trophy played in flat calm sunny conditions, max handicap in the field of 4..........Reductions only both rounds.

There are a couple of cheeky tees that they stretch out a bit but nothing major.

The 11th is right up there with the best par 3s I've played.

Love it &#128512;


----------



## IanM (Oct 13, 2016)

Lovely course... know it well.  Played Club Cricket for Liphook too briefly in the 80s when I was in that part of the World. Very nice - Hindhead and Hankley just up the road too.  Crikey I miss the South East... but not the traffic!


----------



## Snelly (Oct 13, 2016)

I lived in Liphook for a couple of years and played there regularly.  

Lovely golf course.

Nice write up too.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Oct 13, 2016)

Played a scratch team match there earlier this year, one up coming up the last and I didn't even get a chance to hit my birdie putt as my oppo holed his eagle putt to win the hole and half the match  :angry:


----------



## richart (Oct 13, 2016)

drive4show said:



			Played a scratch team match there earlier this year, one up coming up the last and I didn't even get a chance to hit my birdie putt as my oppo holed his eagle putt to win the hole and half the match  :angry:
		
Click to expand...

 The 18th at Liphook has not been kind to you Gordon.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Oct 13, 2016)

richart said:



			The 18th at Liphook has not been kind to you Gordon.

Click to expand...

Twice I've been robbed on that green although it has provided one of the funniest things I have ever seen on a golf course  :rofl:


----------



## richart (Oct 14, 2016)

drive4show said:



			Twice I've been robbed on that green although it has provided one of the funniest things I have ever seen on a golf course  :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

 No idea what you are on about.


----------

